# FICELLE



## juvela (Jul 1, 2018)

-----

Did any member perchance happen to see & purchase the Ficelle bicycle which was on Minnesota CL this past week?  It was located in St. Cloud & sold quickly.  Perhaps it had belonged to a St. Olaf's student.  Importer was likely Island Cycle Supply Co. of Minneapolis. Looks like ~1974.

Thank you.






-----


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 5, 2018)

@Rollonby7474


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> @Rollonby7474



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ficelle-bike-info.134221/


----------



## juvela (Jul 5, 2018)

-----

Thanks so much for the responses!  

-----


----------



## berniebike (Aug 23, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Did any member perchance happen to see & purchase the Ficelle bicycle which was on Minnesota CL this past week?  It was located in St. Cloud & sold quickly.  Perhaps it had belonged to a St. Olaf's student.  Importer was likely Island Cycle Supply Co. of Minneapolis. Looks like ~1974.
> 
> ...



never heard of the brand til last week.
one popped up at a local auction site.
mines a mixte gold color original except for the seat.
huret gears mafac brakes upright steel bars.
steel wheels quick release alloy hubs.

can post pics once i get motivated.


----------



## berniebike (Sep 8, 2018)

berniebike said:


> never heard of the brand til last week.
> one popped up at a local auction site.
> mines a mixte gold color original except for the seat.
> huret gears mafac brakes upright steel bars.
> ...


----------



## juvela (Sep 8, 2018)

-----

thanks very much for posting berniebike.  

frame constructed with NERVEX lug pattern nr. 45/159.  pump pegs are NERVEX ref. 845.

chainset is UNIVERSEL brand (A. Duprat).

headset likely Lightrace brand from Etablissements Grouard of St. Etienne but can not see well enough to confirm.

pedals are Lyotard nr. 25 R.

while brakes are MAFAC front hanger is CLB.

seat binder is ALGI.

frame pump is AFA (Poutrait-Morin) model nr. 818.

cables and cable casing are EJAC brand from Etablissements J. Jeunehomme.

reflectors were added post manufacture & appear to be Cateye brand from Japan.

round flange holes in the Normandy Sport hubs suggest a late 1960's date for the bike.  of course machine could be slightly later and manufacturer simply using up old stock...

-----


----------



## berniebike (Sep 9, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thanks very much for posting berniebike.
> 
> ...



sounds like you know your old french bikes.
thanks for the update.
wish i had more time for detailed pics.
just too many projects not enough hours.
thanks


----------



## juvela (Sep 14, 2018)

------

Here is the _Bicycling! _ magazine review of a Ficelle road machine from the December 1972 number -

















Some of the text is amusing.  One wonders if the specifications list was prepared by the importer or by the reviewer.  He identifies the chainset brand as "Universal" rather than as UNIVERSEL (A. Duprat).  Brakeset and stem/bar set are listed as GB which seems highly unlikely.  Hubs are listed as "Atom" brand.  While skewers are indeed M.M. Atom hubs are Normandy Sport.  Gear set is identified as "Huret stamped steel" rather than the model names for the components such as model 700 front mech and Svelto rear mech.

One can only wonder at what Ralph Nader would think to see his name misspelt and mongrelized into "Nadarized."   

A fun time capsule in any event!  

-----


----------

